# [ZEIT] Smart Meter: Stromkunden sollen sich überwachen lassen – und dafür zahlen



## Newsfeed (19 November 2013)

​ Smart Meter, digitale Stromzähler, sind teuer und bringen keine Einsparung, besagt eine neue Studie. Die Autoren schlagen deshalb vor, die Nutzerdaten weiterzuverkaufen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

